# Please insure your dogs



## Undecided (29 July 2017)

Having just received the news that one of our dachshund puppies from 6 years ago was pts because the surgery to fix his slipped disc was too expensive for the owners, please let this serve as a reminder that anything can happen at any moment to our best friends. It doesn't wait for payday or when your bank balance is healthy. Please insure your pets


----------



## Goldenstar (29 July 2017)

Or make alternative arrangements .
I never insure our animals it's simply not cost effective.


----------



## Undecided (29 July 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Or make alternative arrangements .
I never insure our animals it's simply not cost effective.
		
Click to expand...

That too. Sadly the owners weren't prepared at all.


----------



## JillA (29 July 2017)

Or self insure - put the money away on a regular basis so if you need it it is there, if not you still have it. But it's a condition of most horse loans that insurance is in place for just that reason, treatment is never denied on the grounds of cost.


----------



## {97702} (29 July 2017)

I never insure my dogs - I have 4 greyhounds/lurchers, it is never cost effective.  My dogs are NEVER EVER refused treatment because it is "too expensive" - they mean the world to me and I will do everything to ensure that they are happy and healthy


----------



## ester (29 July 2017)

It depends really, even insurance has limits. I don't really have an issue with people having animals PTS if they cannot afford the surgery. Best laid plans/intentions don't always work out in real life so I wouldn't judge anyone for it.

Having said that I would be more likely to insure a daschund than many other breeds , well I just wouldn't have one, but you know what I mean .


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 July 2017)

Can't believe the premiums for small animal insurance, they're ridiculous. We've never insured any of ours.

ETA what's the prognosis for full recovery after disc surgery for a daxi? They are a breed renowned for back problems.


----------



## {97702} (29 July 2017)

ester said:



			It depends really, even insurance has limits. I don't really have an issue with people having animals PTS if they cannot afford the surgery. Best laid plans/intentions don't always work out in real life so I wouldn't judge anyone for it.

Having said that I would be more likely to insure a daschund than many other breeds , well I just wouldn't have one, but you know what I mean .
		
Click to expand...

I agree entirely Ester   I would never have considered a dachshund until a forum friend got an absolutely gorgeous puppy - now I could be persuaded


----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 July 2017)

I woudnt not insure a small tbh, at least until the premiums get ridiculous at 8yo or so then we self insure.


----------



## ester (29 July 2017)

I haven't insured the guinea pigs :eek3: . 

Lev, you just get dog broody easily, I think it would be funny though given the general length of your pack legs. One of the Defra vets I worked with had a herd of wires, he was very keen on them (though it always seemed an odd match) very much working bred though.


----------



## Parly (30 July 2017)

Oh God that's awful.  I can't even imagine not having the dogs insured to be honest it's the first thing I've sorted with all of them before they even arrived.  Got an online quote and took out cover before even buying food bowls or bedding.

Why would anyone not bother to get just basic no frills cover?  Must be so difficult for the vets as well especially if they're putting a dog to sleep that would / could have been treated and back to normal with surgery


----------



## Parly (30 July 2017)

When I took my relatives dog on a permanent basis last year a check up at the vets was months overdue but my relative didn't think she needed and kept fobbing me off so when she arrived looking worse than I'd seen her for a while I made an appointment.  Two days later she collapsed in a heap and was admitted for emergency treatment and it was then I learned in his infinite wisdom my relative had cancelled the insurance policy the same day she came to us for good.

Our policy hadn't fully kicked with it only being two days so we weren't covered for any of the treatment arising from that illness.  I don't think he had insurance for her at all to be honest but in two weeks we spent £780 on vet bills to try and kick a mystery illness she couldn't shake and caused her to collapse and we didn't know how to treat.  Fortunately we had the cash and could find means of paying whatever was needed on top of that but after the second collapse and seeing how she'd given up and had enough I called it and asked the vet to let her go.

For us it wasn't about the money but many people aren't as fortunate and just wouldn't be able to raise that amount of cash.   I can't even begin to imagine what they must go through


----------



## Aru (30 July 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Can't believe the premiums for small animal insurance, they're ridiculous. We've never insured any of ours.

ETA what's the prognosis for full recovery after disc surgery for a daxi? They are a breed renowned for back problems.
		
Click to expand...

The prognosis is very good post surgery.

Most are up and walking again within a few days post surgery and need to be forcably rested to recover as they bounce back so quickly.Thats why its so tragic when people take on this breed without a willingness to fix this issue if it happens..theres around 25 percent chance of ivdd with the dachies.
Other sections of the spine obviously can later cause an issue but spinal surgery on the affected area can bring then from total hindlimb patalysis to walking quickly.
Money is the main reason its not used more commonly as a treatment for this specific issue(ivdd)...as spinal surgery is a specialist procedure and cost is in low thousands(depending on where its done)


----------



## Amymay (30 July 2017)

Wouldn't dream of not insuring.


----------



## meleeka (30 July 2017)

Mine aren't insured but that's because I'd be able to raise funds if I needed to. Having a lot of animals makes Insurance very expensive and I'd rather deal with things as they come rather than spending over £100 each month  just in case. My Springer cost me £800 in the first month I got her because of lameness and bad teeth. She's getting on now so any treatment would have to consider that, before I'd worry about how much it cost.  It must be awful If you cant afford it, but then you'd be silly not to insure in that case. 

My sisters dog gets very distressed at the vet. He's not insured either and she did think long and hard about it. We came to the conclusion that any treatment that involved a stay as an impatient would be a no, even if it only cost £1. so there'd be little point in insuring him.


----------



## ycbm (30 July 2017)

Aru said:



			The prognosis is very good post surgery.

Most are up and walking again within a few days post surgery and need to be forcably rested to recover as they bounce back so quickly.Thats why its so tragic when people take on this breed without a willingness to fix this issue if it happens..theres around 25 percent chance of ivdd with the dachies.
Other sections of the spine obviously can later cause an issue but spinal surgery on the affected area can bring then from total hindlimb patalysis to walking quickly.
Money is the main reason its not used more commonly as a treatment for this specific issue(ivdd)...as spinal surgery is a specialist procedure and cost is in low thousands(depending on where its done)
		
Click to expand...

I'm really sorry this is going to sound harsh. But I am more concerned about people breeding dogs which have a 25% chance of getting a spine condition that left my OH weeping with pain, than I am about anyone who choose to put a dog to sleep rather than operate on it. That's a shockingly high figure and I'm pretty sure most people with back issues are never 100% pain free even after surgery


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 July 2017)

Aru said:



			The prognosis is very good post surgery.

Most are up and walking again within a few days post surgery and need to be forcably rested to recover as they bounce back so quickly.Thats why its so tragic when people take on this breed without a willingness to fix this issue if it happens..theres around 25 percent chance of ivdd with the dachies.
		
Click to expand...

It's good to know that the results of surgery are so favourable. Why anyone would breed or purchase a dog with such a high risk of serious problems is another issue altogether.

I don't think it's 'tragic' if an owner can't afford expensive surgery, as long as the animal is seen by a vet promptly and its condition managed properly within the confines of their budget, with PTS if the animal can't be kept comfortable long term.

As evidenced on the recent equine insurance thread, many of us now self insure to be free of the ridiculous terms and exclusions of insurance companies. We are able to finance decent vets fees from savings, so any animal of ours, large or small, still gets the treatment it needs.


----------



## Clodagh (30 July 2017)

Teckels (working bred wires) are a million times healthier than the modern daxi, who looks every generation more like the draught excluder that used to be based on it.
We insure young dogs - until about 3 - after that we would make individual decisions.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 July 2017)

could the risk of ivdd in dachs be reduced by management Aru? keeping the dog slim and fit etc? or is it really just a factor of conformation?


----------



## TGM (30 July 2017)

ycbm said:



			I'm really sorry this is going to sound harsh. But I am more concerned about people breeding dogs which have a 25% chance of getting a spine condition that left my OH weeping with pain, than I am about anyone who choose to put a dog to sleep rather than operate on it. That's a shockingly high figure and I'm pretty sure most people with back issues are never 100% pain free even after surgery 

Click to expand...

I've got to agree with you on this!  How can people breed such dogs knowing what a high percentage go on to experience such a debilitating condition?  Seems a bit ironic to then blame the owner for not taking out insurance!  Even with insurance, they will only pay out for the first surgery, and if the condition occurs again in another part of the spine, then the insurance won't cover it.


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 July 2017)

My oldest is no longer insured, as I got fed up of premium going up each year despite never having claimed.  She would however have any treatment she required as long as we felt it would have a good outcome.
I do wonder if insurers would try and wriggle out of paying up for spinal surgery on a dachsund given that they often try and find an excuse not to pay.       I rather like them too Levrier but don't think I would risk having one.


----------



## Aru (30 July 2017)

ycbm said:



			I'm really sorry this is going to sound harsh. But I am more concerned about people breeding dogs which have a 25% chance of getting a spine condition that left my OH weeping with pain, than I am about anyone who choose to put a dog to sleep rather than operate on it. That's a shockingly high figure and I'm pretty sure most people with back issues are never 100% pain free even after surgery 

Click to expand...

Choose any breed with extreme features and you will see the consequences of the features....from the wrinkled skin of the sharpeis to the shortened noses of the bulldogs to the long back and bandy legs of the dachies.
There are massive consequences in the health to breeding for a look. Choose any breed with a extreme look or even just a certain stance and look up the health issues.....theres always a catch.

Ivdd is relatively common in all breeds with a long back- corgis dachies etc...and there crosses.Though any dog can have a disc problem confirmation and genetics definitely do play a significant role. 
There is research going on regards doing imaging etc prior to breeding but the risk is basically inherent to the desired "look".
The risk isn't 100 percent prevented by fitness but it is most common in overweight middle aged dogs- so wear and tear plus extra pressure on the back from lack of fitness and carrying extra weight....but Ive seen this issues in fit healthy young wire haired dachies as well.

 You cannot play,via breeding, with the structure of a dog without consequences.


----------



## Aru (30 July 2017)

Regards insurance it entirely depends on the owners choice...in a multi animal household it is often prohibitively expensive....but that wont stop any dog getting sick or injured so thinking about preparing for an emergency is always a good idea.

Generally in a puppy consult Il run through the potential genetic risks associated with the breed...ie gently while doing the exam- checking the patellas and talking about luxation in the small breeds, recommend handling skin folds and checking for infection in brachy and affected breeds,getting dogs used to ear checks in the spaniels ....discuss ivdd with dachies when checking the back etc and recommend insurances in some cases...or recommend a savings account or a credit card solely for the dog....because being prepared always is a good idea...and best case scenario they will never need it.
Some breeds are health train wrecks though and spend a lot of time at the vets to keep them comfortable.

You would be amazed at how little people research the dog breeds they buy.....or fail consider the possibility that they might have to deal with an emergency at some point.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 July 2017)

I always think that Dachshunds would be lovely dogs aesthetically if they didn't have chondrodysplasia.

It's interesting that you mention Corgis as also being prone to IVDD as they also have chondrodysplasia, do the other breeds that commonly suffer from it also have that type of Dwarfism?

I am not a fan of the extreme 'look' that some dog breeds have, I don't find it beautiful and the poor dogs themselves suffer because of it.


----------



## Aru (30 July 2017)

Im actually not sure Faracat,but off the top of my head bassets also fit in that long back group and they are chondro as well... but so are many Jrt's and they don't seem to have the same level of back issues as they tend to be quite compact in the spine.

I really like Dachie's as Breed for the record, they are massive characters!Brilliant little dogs sooo full of attitude so I can see why people love the breed....but the health issues are off putting.

There are lots of theories regarding chondro and backs though....its proving the link is the issue.... the main suspicion is that the hereditary dwarfism causing the chondro legs  is also causing issues with the cartilage.


----------



## Clodagh (30 July 2017)

I only know hunting bassetts (like griffon vendeens - sorry if spelling is wrong), they are fit as can be and as far as I know I have never encountered one with a back problem. They are, as in all breeds, not exaggerated like the show type.


----------



## Undecided (30 July 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Can't believe the premiums for small animal insurance, they're ridiculous. We've never insured any of ours.

ETA what's the prognosis for full recovery after disc surgery for a daxi? They are a breed renowned for back problems.
		
Click to expand...

Depending on how soon they are operated on and what the initial extent of damage was. Our girl was totally paralyzed, got her to Liverpool within 3 hours, had to teach her to walk again but she is now 13 and fitter than the 5 and 6 year old boys. 6 year old boy we noticed he wasn't right so had x-ray, straight back up to Liverpool and he was home within 24 hours, didn't lose control of legs so was much easier to rehab. His full sister was totally paralyzed and is now 100% after surgery, again in Liverpool.


----------



## ester (30 July 2017)

I think there are a lot of breeds that are great characters that are sadly limited by their physicalities. 
The research that shows how many brachy dogs are struggling even when apparently asymptomatic when so many are symptomatic leads to some really worrying numbers. The numbers of them suggest people really don't think about it when purchasing either.

I imagine in this case the insurance premiums would be increased to account for the risk too.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 July 2017)

Glad your dogs have recovered, OP, but I do hope you are no longer breeding from that line, and have advised others not to, that is a shocking record.


----------



## Undecided (30 July 2017)

TGM said:



			I've got to agree with you on this!  How can people breed such dogs knowing what a high percentage go on to experience such a debilitating condition?  Seems a bit ironic to then blame the owner for not taking out insurance!  Even with insurance, they will only pay out for the first surgery, and if the condition occurs again in another part of the spine, then the insurance won't cover it.
		
Click to expand...

Take a look at Tesco insurance - once that section of spine is claimed on they have a year of it being excluded, then its added on again. Other sections are still insured too


----------



## ester (30 July 2017)

Maybe if breeders had to take responsibility and pay for hereditary vet care/insurance premiums the situation would improve :rolleyes3:


----------



## Undecided (30 July 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Glad your dogs have recovered, OP, but I do hope you are no longer breeding from that line, and have advised others not to, that is a shocking record.
		
Click to expand...

Not breeders. They are kept slim and fit and no other issues since. They are much longer than the average Dax though, over 50cm in length


----------



## Snuffles (30 July 2017)

My new dog has insurance of over £100 a month, luckily her original owner is keeping the payments up as there is no way I could afford that !  She is on a whole life plan


----------



## cbmcts (30 July 2017)

As someone who had a dog that liked to visit expensive referral vets regularly  there are breeds that I wouldn't consider not insuring. Mine cost £12k over his 8.5 years going to the AHT and RVC - I'm not including routine or the pre and follow up care at my own vets or the hydrotherapy @ £58pw either - and he was uninsured. It didn't make any difference to the treatment he got but I can't deny that it was tough financially at times. The reason he wasn't insured was a combination of ignorance on my part (I hadn't had any large bills for multiple pets in the previous 20 years and genuinely had no idea just how expensive treatment could be) plus at the time, I had 3 dogs and 3 cats so was of the mindset that due to the cost of insuring all of them that I would be unlucky if I ended up out of pocket overall. Well I was unlucky!

Since that dog I've had two others, both adult rescues. One, a terrier wasn't insured as he was 8 when I got him so available insurance was expensive with a high excesses. As he was generally healthy until the last 6 months or so of his life I was probably quids in with him, no referrals or anything costly due to his age when his liver tumour was discovered. Current dog is a rotti cross, coming up for 4yo so was insured within days and in 9 months I've already made 2 claims for ears and resp infection which totalled about £500 after excesses.TBF those aren't the types of bills that I would struggle to pay and if I was paying myself I would have got a prescription for the stupidly expensive antibiotics that are available online for a third of the price then I was paying at the vets which would have halved that bill. My concern is for the costs of referrals to specialists - one single day at the AHT just for tests and a MRI cost £3.5k - and while I winced and handed over a credit card then, I really don't want to be in that position again. £250pa is a small price to pay for peace of mind even if as I expect, the premium doubles next year...


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 July 2017)

Undecided said:



			Not breeders. They are kept slim and fit and no other issues since. They are much longer than the average Dax though, over 50cm in length
		
Click to expand...


In your OP you refer to "one of our puppies",  so to me , and presumably Tiddlypom,  you are a breeder.


----------



## ester (30 July 2017)

I think UD was just saying that the affected dogs were not used as breeding stock, whether they are related to any breeding stock I guess we don't know though. Obviously this one is the result of breeding stock and does have issues.


----------



## conniegirl (30 July 2017)

I don't insure my dog or horse..
I Have a lovely beagle who I would pay bills on a credit card if the prognosis was good and his suffering during treatment was kept to a minimum. I would not put him through some of the things like you see on super vet, nor would I put him through chemo
Having been quoted £100 a month for insurance for my dog and similar for my horse I'd rather put the money in a savings account! 
Insurance premiums would add up to £1200 per year for a dog that cost me £50. I've owned him 3 years now claims free and so that is £3600 up.


----------



## Undecided (30 July 2017)

MurphysMinder said:



			In your OP you refer to "one of our puppies",  so to me , and presumably Tiddlypom,  you are a breeder.
		
Click to expand...




ester said:



			I think UD was just saying that the affected dogs were not used as breeding stock, whether they are related to any breeding stock I guess we don't know though. Obviously this one is the result of breeding stock and does have issues.
		
Click to expand...

We covered our bitch once but then had her spayed so not money making/routine breeders. Yes Ester none have been used as breeding stock they are all pets.


----------



## Rowreach (30 July 2017)

conniegirl said:



			I don't insure my dog or horse..
I Have a lovely beagle who I would pay bills on a credit card if the prognosis was good and his suffering during treatment was kept to a minimum. I would not put him through some of the things like you see on super vet, nor would I put him through chemo
Having been quoted £100 a month for insurance for my dog and similar for my horse I'd rather put the money in a savings account! 
Insurance premiums would add up to £1200 per year for a dog that cost me £50. I've owned him 3 years now claims free and so that is £3600 up.
		
Click to expand...

This.  I don't insure mine, I can afford to pay if necessary, IF I think it is in the best interest of the dog (or horse).  It really worries me how much treatment, for all animals, is carried out because the animal is insured and regardless of potential prognosis/quality of life for the animal.  I do think that people often put their own sensibilities above the welfare of their pets on occasion.


----------



## meleeka (30 July 2017)

Rowreach said:



			This.  I don't insure mine, I can afford to pay if necessary, IF I think it is in the best interest of the dog (or horse).  It really worries me how much treatment, for all animals, is carried out because the animal is insured and regardless of potential prognosis/quality of life for the animal.  I do think that people often put their own sensibilities above the welfare of their pets on occasion.
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking the same thing. I think just because they are insured it doesn't always mean we should carry out invasive investigations and major treatment. If they aren't insured the treatment can sometimes be less stressful for the dog (or horse) but have the same outcome because things were decided on probability rather than loads of tests.

There's a whole long list of breeds I wouldn't have, whether insured or not, just because heretitary conditions are upsetting for all concerned.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 July 2017)

meleeka said:



			I was just thinking the same thing. I think just because they are insured it doesn't always mean we should carry out invasive investigations and major treatment. If they aren't insured the treatment can sometimes be less stressful for the dog (or horse) but have the same outcome because things were decided on probability rather than loads of tests.
.
		
Click to expand...

you don't have to have things done just because they are insured though. certainly I've called it on dogs that were insured because prognosis was poor even though the referral offer was there (also with a cat). People should shop around with vets too-some are more pragmatic than others. mine is a proper mixed practice with a mission statement about keeping costs down-I trust their opinion. 


Dax are great dogs, I've known a fair few standards (a lot of them being operated on by my ex, some others owned by his mother!). that was back in the 90s though -I don't remember the Australian ones I met being as short legged as they seem now (Aru?). I'd not have one-I'd not go for anything extreme either in size (either way) or shape.


----------



## Rowreach (30 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			you don't have to have things done just because they are insured though.
		
Click to expand...

Well no, but not everyone owner is that pragmatic and I've seen first hand animals being put through more than they should simply because the insurance is there to pay for it.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (30 July 2017)

I think animal insurance has a lot to answer for with animals being put through treatments that perhaps the owner would never consider just because the insurance would cover it. I do not insure mine and would not put any of my animals through invasive or long term treatment that would be detrimental to their standard of life. I do however put money away for emergency medical care they may require.


----------



## {97702} (30 July 2017)

Rowreach said:



			This.  I don't insure mine, I can afford to pay if necessary, IF I think it is in the best interest of the dog (or horse).  It really worries me how much treatment, for all animals, is carried out because the animal is insured and regardless of potential prognosis/quality of life for the animal.  I do think that people often put their own sensibilities above the welfare of their pets on occasion.
		
Click to expand...

This more than anything for me, I totally agree Rowreach


----------



## Kaylum (30 July 2017)

Having seen a man at work panic because his dog went missing realised he was not insured for anything  including third party liability insurance which is a big must as i would always insure my dog.  Also had a dog run out in front of me and go under the car. Luckily the dog was ok,  the car was not and a nice bill was presented to the owners who were not insured. It  could have been a lot worse if I or any passengers were injured.  The myth about Household Insurance covering any damage done by pet is just that unless you have agreed that in your policy.


----------



## cbmcts (30 July 2017)

Crugeran Celt said:



			I think animal insurance has a lot to answer for with animals being put through treatments that perhaps the owner would never consider just because the insurance would cover it. I do not insure mine and would not put any of my animals through invasive or long term treatment that would be detrimental to their standard of life. I do however put money away for emergency medical care they may require.
		
Click to expand...

Despite my decision to insure I still wouldn't put any animal of mine through treatment that I felt wasn't in their best interest. I truly believe that just because you can doesn't mean you should and cannot watch supervet as some of the operations, while very clever are brutal on the animals - it's not as if you can explain what is happening to an animal and that in 6 weeks or so they will start to feel better. I do feel that a lot of people are overly sentimental (harsh but I hope you know what I mean) about their pets and will go to silly and selfish (IMO) lengths to try and 'save' them. I suspect that those people would still do so, insurance or not by using a credit card/loan. 

TBH the cost of most of the bigger ops/treatments let alone the aftercare in places like Fitzpatricks will blow through your insurance in no time - see my £3.5k bill for diagnostics and the estimate I got for 2 ops, big ones admittedly and with a long time at the AHT afterwards because of the infection risk was £14K! Most policies offer cover of £5 - 7K pa with a few going up to £12K. The cost of a hip replacement op, fairly standard now I think is around the £7k mark and that doesn't include diagnostics and rehab which will add a fair whack to the cost. 

Pet insurance is just like any other insurance, a safety net that at least takes away the some of the financial concerns at the point of diagnosis. Unlike horses, pets don't normally have much of a monetary value so you aren't in thrall to the insurance company regarding treatment decisions versus pts as you are not relying on a death/value payment to replace them. Lifetime cover is also available, at a cost of course so there aren't the exclusions that we are used to as horse owners or the need to try and get as much treatment as possible into a year.


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 July 2017)

i have insured my new puppy mainly because he seems to like chewing up bits of wood and anything else he can find in the garden.  he came in with a nail last week, cant think where that came from.  he does like to dig so maybe it was buried.  i will probably keep the insurance going till he is over the puppy/young dog stage.   although i dont have money set aside for vets fees i do have credit cards to fall back on .. my dogs or my horse never do without treatment because of finance, its always been quality of life that influences my decision and never money.....i wouldnt put my dogs through half of the supervet ops and dont know how he can state that the dogs are not in any pain after some of the major surgery... i have had new hips and i know i still have pain alot of the time but outwardly no one would know...


----------



## Kat (30 July 2017)

If you don't insure for vets fees do make sure that you insure for public liability


----------



## ycbm (30 July 2017)

Kat said:



			If you don't insure for vets fees do make sure that you insure for public liability
		
Click to expand...

Most people with house insurance will find that they already have this.


----------



## Teaselmeg (30 July 2017)

Kat said:



			If you don't insure for vets fees do make sure that you insure for public liability
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^

If you dog runs out in front of a car, you are liable for any damage to the car, if your dog causes injury to a person or another dog, you are liable. I would never have a dog without at least third party cover.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 July 2017)

I 'think' that our household insurance covers us for 3rd party insurance, but am going to check the fine print. Is there a similar scheme to BHS gold membership which gives third party cover for dogs?


----------



## Moobli (30 July 2017)

I have ten working dogs as well as two companion dogs and so do not insure any as it would be prohibitively expensive (I am not even sure any insurance companies would touch working dogs anyway).  I have an emergency credit card just in case there are any huge bills that couldn't be covered by savings.

Dogs Trust (for £25 a year) gives third party liability insurance for the pet dogs, so money well spent.


----------



## SplashofSoy (31 July 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			Dogs Trust (for £25 a year) gives third party liability insurance for the pet dogs, so money well spent.
		
Click to expand...

]

I have this, I don't insure my terrier but when checking small print on Home Insurance it doesn't cover you for much in relation to pets and in very limited circumstances. 

I have had a few people tell me they thought they were covered by home insurance, seems to be a common misconception.  Also my parents walk my dog on occasion and the Dogs Trust one covers all of this including him coming into my office premises away from home.  Wouldn't be without it.  

As regards insurance I have a separate savings account and also an emergency credit card if treatment was necessary and in my dogs best interests both short and long term, there are certain things i just wouldn't do or if the outcome wasn't going to give my active, nutty terrier the life he would be happy with. I would probably not do as much as some would.


----------



## Clodagh (31 July 2017)

I would prefer not to support the Dogs Trust, I wonder if anyone else does it?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 July 2017)

It's the first question a vet asks. 

Our insurance has risen 50% this year. We've decided we don't need £8000 cover and will be going down to £63 per month for £5000 cover. I think we're a bit paranoid after a £5000 bill for a horse some years ago, covered, thank god, then a £6000 bill for a dog, only half of which was covered.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (31 July 2017)

Undecided said:



			Depending on how soon they are operated on and what the initial extent of damage was. Our girl was totally paralyzed, got her to Liverpool within 3 hours, had to teach her to walk again but she is now 13 and fitter than the 5 and 6 year old boys. 6 year old boy we noticed he wasn't right so had x-ray, straight back up to Liverpool and he was home within 24 hours, didn't lose control of legs so was much easier to rehab. His full sister was totally paralyzed and is now 100% after surgery, again in Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you no longer breed from this family!


----------



## Amymay (1 August 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I would prefer not to support the Dogs Trust
		
Click to expand...

Why not?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 August 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I would prefer not to support the Dogs Trust, I wonder if anyone else does it?
		
Click to expand...

Would also be interested, there must be others (like we have BHS & WHW etc)


----------



## Clodagh (1 August 2017)

I don't agree with their ethos of 'never putting a healthy dog down'. Nothing major and I wouldn't completely refuse to support them but I would prefer alternatives.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 August 2017)

Clodagh, I'm with you re the Dogs Trust. We once had a utterly miserable viewing session at one of their rehoming centres, looking at numerous sad institutionalised dogs. 

Their insurance cover looks good, and it's for £12.50 per year if you're 60+, but I'd rather not become a member.


----------



## Clodagh (1 August 2017)

We are all members of BASC so I have just emailled them asking if their public liability cover extends to the dogs.


----------



## SplashofSoy (1 August 2017)

Clodagh, I totally agree with you re: Dogs Trust, would never donate or give them money normally and still don't if they are collecting etc but I couldn't find 3rd party liability for a dog anywhere but with them that offers such cover. I am a hypocrite but it would be irresponsible of me not to have this insurance. If people can find it I will happily change.


----------



## Peter7917 (3 August 2017)

All of my dogs and cats are insured 

Over the past 3 years the insurance have paid the following
£5000 spinal surgery on cat following an RTA
£3000 when my whippet broke her leg including hydrotherapy 
£800 bloods and investigative treatment on skin issue 
£500 removal of hysteocytoma 
£380 stitch up after a skin tear on flank
£600 lameness investigation, xrays etc. 

I would be pretty broke right now if I didn't have insurance!


----------



## RunToEarth (3 August 2017)

Clodagh said:



			We are all members of BASC so I have just emailled them asking if their public liability cover extends to the dogs.
		
Click to expand...

https://basc.org.uk/wp-content/plugins/download-monitor/download.php?id=210 

Section 5 - insurance, which I interpret as "only when it's working". I insure mine through BASC with Agria and I have to say they have been wonderful to date.


----------



## Clodagh (3 August 2017)

Thank you for that.


----------



## Circe (3 August 2017)

Ive just had a $2500 bill for my cat, and as we drove home my OH said he wished she was insured. 
I pointed out to him that she is 12 years old ( at least. Shes a moggy from the pound, so can't be sure ), had pancreatitis as a 2 yr old, dreadful teeth, hip dysplasia, and arthritis in her back legs. I'm pretty sure that there isn't an insurance company that would insure her !
The other cat we are ahead on I reckon, only had to pay for routine vaccines so far, so I think it evens out.  
Pet insurance seems to be a growing business here though for dogs and cats, but I think only petplan do horse insurance.


----------



## Kat (3 August 2017)

ycbm said:



			Most people with house insurance will find that they already have this.
		
Click to expand...


You would be amazed how many don't! I recently dealt with a claim where a person was injured in a road accident involving a dog and despite living in a  £1million house the dog did not have liability cover so we sued him personally with a view to getting a charge on his property to ensure the injured person got compensation. He was lucky the accident was not more serious as these claims can easily run into millions.


----------

